# Just got an R31 skyline



## BruceLeroy (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey everyone I just purchased an R31 skyline with a Rb20de engine. I was wondering if anyone could recommend what mods to start with. And also an appropriate turbo for the car.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Congratulations on your purchase! I suggest checking the Syline section of the forums for additional info. Also, try running a search or post a thread there after your 48 hours are up.

Welcome to the Board!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

where do u live, i mean how did u get it? thats awesome u got an R31.


----------



## BruceLeroy (Oct 26, 2003)

I live in british columbia canada. I was lucky enough to find a hook up for japanese imports and got it pretty cheap. I love it and just need to get the horse power up.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, you can always start off with the basics...(intake, turbo, headers,exhaust) then upgrade the brakes and suspension to match the new power added to your car....

remember,_ power is nothing without control..._


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

BruceLeroy, please take a trip to www.northwestnissans.com and sign up and post some pics! All the guys would love to see it. Its a great community!

Im from white rock btw.


----------



## shooperjae (Oct 26, 2003)

congrats. be sure to post pics later


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

ok lets see, are you shaw its an rb20de?, is the rocket cover red or sliver?, i have an r31 1990 gxe it has an rb30 N/A engine! best bet is to try and get your hands on turbo head from the same engine, red or silver, intercooler and exhaust to match and either chip the ecu or go aftermarket replacement!! should get you anywhere from say 130 to 160 rwkw (sorry ozie term).
Or get your hands on an rb25det and drop that in and go!!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

A friend of mine has a JUN built RB2.7DET in his pumping out over 800hp...but that may be a bit too much. A newer RB20DET is an easy swap but you could probably get a RB25DET for just a little bit more money and it has more potential.

http://www.r31skylineclub.com/


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

R31 2 Door I assume? I reckon the R31 is the best of all the Skylines, much better than the later model R32's, R33's and R34's. Light and very nimble.......because not many people have heard about it (and meby more to the point its not in many computer games so young people don't know much about it!!!!!) 

My parents have a R31 Stationwagon....... 

@ RSX84 Only Australian built Skylines have the RB30E engine, since that engine was not designed for a Nissan car (A car you know and hate I bet  ) and was only intended to be sold in Australia/New Zealand.....I think Nissan did some dodgy deal that made sure that the RB30E was never going to be exported anywhere else in the world.....hmmmmm

I once drove a R31 GTS-R......that my friend is a awesome car, with only 400 being built just for international Group A raceing.......Who can forget (if your a Aussie) seeing a R31 powerslideing across Bathurst in the wet with Skaife at the wheel  

As far as mods go (and engines) you are free to choose for any late model Skyline gearbox and engine. If that car was in Australia I would either source a RB30ET engine from a VL Commodore Turbo (In prefrence to a RB20DET....one word Torque...cripes I'd prefer one of those to a RB25DET for the amount of aftermarket bits you can get) an a R33 Skyline gearbox....however in Canada/The states well it might be a bit hard.......One way you may try is to put a supercharge instead of a turbocharger on your RB20DE....I did that to my RB30E and its quite a improvement (eats the RB30ET nicely down low)


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

Is your a 4door silhouette or passage?
seems like a bit of a shame the US/canada miss out on the rb30e if its going to be hard to get parts then go the standard route plugs extractors intake exhaust ecu??

Nizmodore your engine was'nt in zoom mag was it as they had a half page write up on a supercharged r31? also i looked at buying one of those other cars (rb30et) when i went looking for a turbo car then drove an r31 gts-x and last of all found the rs-x r30 and we all lived happy ever after!!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Hehe respect the VL turbo.....I'd like a 2 door R31 but I love eyelid flaps on my car  

Nah I have a VL Commdore Calais not a R31 (I prefer a little bit of Australianism in my cars ). I haven't seen that artical in Zoom, but did they use a Small Toyota SC14 (like I did)? 

The SC14 cost me $350 at the jap wreckers and comes of a 1990 Toyota crown, runnning 6 PSI gave me something like 120rwkw which is about 150ish KW at the flywheel (est). I'm also running a much larger throttlebody off a Ford XF Falcon (I know ford bits..sorry) I'll post up some pics for you.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

please do.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Lol


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sorry Link errors...try this:

http://www.buggernet.ath.cx/~hornet/PIC0016-1.jpg

http://www.buggernet.ath.cx/~hornet/PIC0017-1.jpg

http://www.buggernet.ath.cx/~hornet/PIC0018-1.jpg


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

umm...another no.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

BruceLeroy said:


> Hey everyone I just purchased an R31 skyline with a Rb20de engine. I was wondering if anyone could recommend what mods to start with. And also an appropriate turbo for the car.



If you want to try something out of the ordinary and make the car even more drivable, you can swap in a LHD Infiniti M30 dash as its the exact same dashboard as the R31 Skyline. You will also need an M30 firewall and other trinkets like trunk release but its pretty easy and you would have a genuine LHD R31 Skyline.


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey, Nizmodore. The buggernet must be buggered, links inop.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

you want a custom r31...stick the engine in its ass and have a mini R390...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Pete-flint said:


> Hey, Nizmodore. The buggernet must be buggered, links inop.


LOL 

Hmmm yes server is down.....I've gotta find another host...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah, a rear engine would be different, but I think the M30 dash swap would be cheaper.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

haha, yea...hu wants a rear engine skyline n e way...


----------



## BruceLeroy (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey thanks for all the advice everyone. The M30 dash conversion sounds interesting but I've grown to love RHD drive haha.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

BruceLeroy said:


> Hey thanks for all the advice everyone. The M30 dash conversion sounds interesting but I've grown to love RHD drive haha.


RHd owns


----------



## BruceLeroy (Oct 26, 2003)

I am intrigued by the notion of supercharging my engine. You had good results with your rb30?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

BruceLeroy said:


> I am intrigued by the notion of supercharging my engine. You had good results with your rb30?


Yeah not bad, I got what 112RWKW Up from 70RWKW....I'm happy......compared to a RB30ET (which I have owned a car with one of these engines), its MUCH better down low. The Dyno figures dont show the improvment down low.....its a monster....breaks traction.....If you do this make sure you get a LSD...

.....but alas to the blower maxes out quite quickly.......at 8000rpm (blower speed...2x crank speed) the blower is well useless. A turbo that is laggs to 4000rpm would be nice  I'm currently building up a RB30DESC with RB25DET head, from that R33 Wreck I have.... (when I finish the engine for my "toy" car  )


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey go to www.r31skylineclub.com heaps of info on there also people will help with any probs you are having.
:thumbup:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Nismodore, the Japanese R31 was available with the RB30E just not your RB30ET. I got one for my R30 RS Turbo and turbo'ed when I was over there in the early 90's and beat up on alot of the GT-Rs because they thought I had the FJ20 under the hood.

If it was my car I would by an R32 GTS-T RB20DET which are cheap and everywhere then swap that in after a good rebuild, just my opinion though.

Troy


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Just doesn't look as aggressive as other Skylines, IMO. Somewhere in between a period Sentra and an Audi.....
Make a good sleeper I guess, nobody would be expecting a car like that to have any capabilities. But saying it's better than the later AWD GTRs would be false.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

That is a pic of an earlier R30 2000 GT which had the L20E and L20ET six which was a decent car

This one looks more like mine... it even has the RS Watanabe wheels









but this is my favorite which I hope to bring over in the not too distant future...









Troy


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> That is a pic of an earlier R30 2000 GT which had the L20E and L20ET six which was a decent car
> 
> This one looks more like mine... it even has the RS Watanabe wheels
> 
> ...


Yeah I like the R30. Kinda looked like they were going the family car route with the R31, and finally made the right choice with the R32......


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The R31 was marketed and sold as a family car in Australia


----------



## s10cky (Jan 30, 2005)

hey guys, just wanted to say I used to own an r31 skyline. when I was stationed in okinawa. ill try and get picks up soon.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

BruceLeroy.. you have a skyline and your in canada.. join up at www.GTRCanada.com we would love to have a R31 owner there..


----------



## Wolverine_1001 (Feb 16, 2006)

um by any chance anyone know how to bolt up a manual g/b Xmemba to the auto body... cos um trying to do that the other day i relised that the manual xmemba does fully bolt on to the chassis, this is for a r31 btw. am swapping a RB30e manual into a blown RB20de red top r31 auto.


----------



## Wolverine_1001 (Feb 16, 2006)

no rather what xmember to use... cos the auto one obviously wont fit onto the manual..
apparently you get s13 manual xmembas... i duno some body please help me


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

a mate of mine here in oz has in the last 12 months gone to a manual set up, i just can't remember if we used all the bolts or not, i'll ask him today.... this is an old thread..


----------

